# Morgan



## noescape (Nov 29, 2008)

This is of Morgan.. Who was a Morgan horse. He died of colic a couple months ago, and I drew this for his owner.







She loved it... What do y'all think?


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 29, 2008)

That was very nice of you to do that for them.  For many, a horse is a member of the family; sorry to hear of their loss.  Nice job on your drawing.


----------

